# What is it about MUD?!?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm bursting with laughter!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

aww what a cute and funny pic!!!! maddison is the same way....they love the mud!!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

ROFL!! Oh my...
Yes, I think she looks QUITE proud of herself.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ha-ha.Sweet girl is very proud indeed.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

She looks as if she is enjoying one heck of a day! Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Those are the cutest pictures ever! 

Milly sat in a lovely patch of mud last night, and now it's threatening to rain so I'm not sure if I should just wait until tomorrow to bathe her - I did a good bit of "spot cleaning" but her whole back end was covered. You aren't the only one with a mud loving golden!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep sitting there looking mighty proud


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Love it! As we would say in Scotland - she looks 'fair chuffed' with herself!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Woohoohoo.... I think she is mighty proud of that mud face and it looks like it was about ankle deep mud hole!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a pretty puppy ! Very proud !


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

: What great pictures! She looks very proud of herself! And I must say, I've wondered the same thing myself many many times...


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

She looks mighty proud.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a riot. She is just beaming at her accomplishment. Too funny.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my! Yes, very proud indeed. Those are such cute pictures. LOL


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought it was hilarious! It was one of those "You know you love your dog when..." moments because all I could do was laugh and go grab the camera to capture the memory!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a clever girl to know how to give herself a mud facial Of course, the tootsies need a mud pack, too!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

That is so cute! I wish Amber would do the same...
That is the nicest, cleanest muddy dog I have ever seen... Amber would simply be covered all over or not at all!! Clever girl! She obviously just wanted a facial.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

ha, great pictures


----------

